# FR: (le) dimanche 1er juillet - article pour les dates avec le jour de la semaine ?



## Charlie Parker

Est-ce que je peux écrire: J'arriverai dimanche soir le 1er juillet. Merci d'avance.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the same discussion in the Français Seulement forum here. See also FR: (le) lundi, mardi, etc. - jour de la semaine avec/sans article.


----------



## wildan1

mieux je pense :

j'arriverai le dimanche soir le 1er juillet au soir


----------



## Canard

? Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord là-dessus. "Le dimanche", à moins que je me trompe, s'utilise pour une répétition ou une habitude de faire quelque chose. Donc: "J'arriverai dimanche soir le 1er juillet" me semble tout à fait correct.
"J'arrive *le* dimanche matin et je pars *le* mardi soir" = "I get there Sunday mornings and leave Tuesday evenings" (routine)


----------



## wildan1

You are right, except when a specific date is involved; in this case,_ le_ goes with _1er juillet_


----------



## Nicomon

Wildan1 is right about the article. The rule is this:



> Si la date figure dans le corps de la lettre, elle ne comporte ni virgule ni majuscule, mais le nom du jour est alors précédé de l’article défini.
> *Exemple : *- Vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue *le jeudi 6 janvier 2005*.


The rule is different when you write the date on top of a letter, before the letter itself. More info here

What does bother me though (although correct) is « au soir ». And you don't absolutely need to specify « dimanche ». 

Vague : J'arriverai le 1er juillet, en soirée. 
More specific : J'arriverai vers xx heures, le (dimanche) 1er juillet. 
Very specific : J'arriverai dimanche prochain, le 1er juillet, en soirée/vers xx heures


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> The rule is different when you write the date on top of a letter, before the letter itself. More info here


The rule is the same in fact. In French, never set commas nor capitals in dates, except if you start a sentence, of course. Writing a date on top of a letter, is starting a sentence.
We often specify the place we write from, before the date. If so, as the date doesn't start the sentence anymore, it's all lowercase (_Lyon, le jeudi 6 janvier 2005_).

I would add that most of the time, _le _is optional when the name of the day is specified:
_-> Vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue (le) jeudi 6 janvier 2005.
-> (Le) jeudi 6 janvier 2005, vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue.
-> J'arriverai (le) dimanche 1er juillet.
_But:
_-> Vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue le 6 janvier 2005.
-> Le 6 janvier 2005, vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue.
-> J'arriverai le 1er juillet.
_


----------



## Nicomon

Sorry Tilt, I don't agree. The article (_le_) is not optional, if the date is part of a sentence. It just doesn't sound right without. The rule I posted in #6 was copied from the BDL.  That's precisely why I said it is different, when the date is by itself, on top of the letter, e.g. before the name and address. I wasn't refering to commas and capitals.

Top of letter = Le 26 juin 2007 or mardi 26 juin 2007 (but not le mardi 26 juin 2007).
Those are not sentences. 

If the date is in the body of the letter, or part of a complete sentence, what is optional is the name of the day, not the article.


----------



## tilt

About the top letter date, I don't know why I suddenly switched to the capitals and commas, it was totaly off topic, sorry.

But about the _le_ in the sentence, whatever the BDL says, I keep saying it is optional as long as the name of the day is present. The examples I gave are correct with it as well as without!


----------



## coolchick

tilt said:


> I would add that most of the time, _le _is optional when the name of the day is specified:
> _-> Vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue (le) jeudi 6 janvier 2005._
> _-> (Le) jeudi 6 janvier 2005, vous êtes convoqué à une entrevue._
> _-> J'arriverai (le) dimanche 1er juillet._


 
This doesn't look right to me either and I agree with Nicomon. "le" needs to be in each of those sentences.
_*'J'arriverai dimanche 1er juillet'* _sounds wrong to my ears.

Just thought I'd add my two cents! 
Cheers!
C


----------



## tilt

You're right to add them, of course, but it still doesn't sound wrong to mine.

Here are some other examples, found on the net:
• Nous sommes donc arrivés lundi 17 juin au soir... (source)
• C'est en l'église de Clerval, récemment rénovée, que s'est déroulée dimanche 3 juin 2007 la cérémonie solennelle... (source)
• Une fête très conviviale qui s’est déroulé dimanche 26 juin 2005. (source)
• Foday Sankoh, le chef de la rébellion du Front uni révolutionnaire (Ruf), est décédé mardi 29 juillet... (source)
• Je suis arrivé vendredi 29 décembre. (source)


----------



## Charlie51

I'm never sure whether you should use "le" with a date or not in French.

Is it best to say " dimanche le 20 mars" or "dimanche 20 mars" or even "le dimanche 20 mars". I've seen all three.

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Oddmania

Dimanche*,* le 20 mars 
(Le) dimanche 20 mars 

_Dimanche + comma + le 20 mars_ could be used if you wanted to say _Dimanche_, and then clarify that it's _le 20 mars_. But it's not that common, and only used in speech. It's not a correct way to write a date.

_Je pars dimanche, tu sais, le 20 mars._


----------



## DearPrudence

Either:
*"le dimanche 20 mars" - *_La fête a lieu le dimanche 20 mars_*.
*or*
"le 20 mars" - *_Aujourd'hui, on est le 20 mars. / On se voit le 20 mars._
or*
"dimanche" - *_Aujourd'hui, on est dimanche. / On se voit dimanche._

Mais dans les journaux ou pour écrire la date au tableau à l'école, on peut écire :
*"dimanche 20 mars"*

In my opinion,
"*dimanche le 20 mars"* is not correct.


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup, Oddmania and DearPrudence.

I've just found the following on About.com in a section talking about dates.
_"C'est samedi, le 8 avril.
 C'est le samedi 8 avril._
 It's Saturday, 8 April."

I presume the 1st example is wrong?


----------



## Oddmania

Charlie51 said:


> I presume the 1st example is wrong?



Well, it's not something I'd write on a blackboard, for instance. You usually say this when you want to say that it's_ Samedi_, and then you realize something... (the comma represents that thought).

Maybe adding it's _le 8 avril _would be important so that the person you're talking to understands, or maybe you've forgotten that it's _le 8 avril_ so you start by saying _Samedi_, and then think about the day and add_ le 8 avril_, etc.


----------



## Charlie51

Merci beaucoup encore une fois, Oddmania!

It seems to be a common mistake as I've also found this on a website called CliffsNotes:-

July 11, 2001 may expressed in any of the following ways:


_lundi onze juillet 2001_ 
_lundi le onze juillet 2001_ 
_le lundi onze juillet 2001_ 
I was also taught the 2nd way above at school (many years ago!).

It's very useful to now know that this isn't correct.


----------



## Mr Swann

Je vais te donner des exemples corrects

Je suis né le 4 juillet 1980
Je suis né dimanche 4 juillet 1980
Je suis né le dimanche 4 juillet 1980

Plus littéraire je suis né un dimanche 4 juillet 1980

Par contre je ne dirai jamais

Je suis né  dimanche le 4 juillet 1980


----------



## frognsausage

Hi

I was triple checking how the date is written in French. MS Word will only format it as "mardi 5 décembre" but at school I was always taught it had to be "mardi *le* 5 décembre". In a school setting now myself, I want to have it written in a format for pupils to use/remember.

I've just read on about.com that it can be:

mardi *le* 5 décembre

or

*le *mardi 5 décembre <--- (never heard or seen this one)

If correct, the second is easier to "patch up" on MS word to make it correct.


----------



## Nicklondon

AT school (French school that is), we always wrote it : mardi 5 décembre; I cannot understand why English schools teach the le version!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

I think (not certain) that "le mardi 5 decembre" would be used in particular contexts but not when writing the date.  Eg "Il est venu nous voir le mardi 5 decembre."


----------



## frognsausage

Learn All About Dates in French


> *Day of the Week + Date*
> 
> When including the day of the week in answer to the question "what's the date?", there's one slightly tricky aspect to be aware of in French: the day of the week should be placed between the definite article and the numeric date.
> 
> _C'est
> On est _             + _le_ + day + date + month (+ year)
> _Nous sommes
> 
> C'est le samedi 8 avril._
> It's Saturday, 8 April / the 8th of April / April 8th.
> 
> _Nous sommes le lundi premier octobre 2012._
> It's Monday, October 1st, 2012.
> 
> Or if you really want to say the day of the week first, just be sure to pause before following with the date.
> 
> _On est mardi... le 16 juillet._
> It's Tuesday... July 16th.


----------



## djames425

Quelle phrase est correcte?

"Le samedi 1 juin" ou "Le samedi le premier juin" ?

Les deux? Aucun?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Aucune 
*Le samedi premier juin / **Le samedi 1er juin *


----------



## djames425

Ha! Merci. 
Mais, est-ce qu'on peut dire "Le samedi 6 juin" ou est-ce qu'il y a de contraction pour les autres nombres ordinals, comme en anglais? (Saturday June 1*st*) Ou est-ce que le premier jour du mois plus spécial?


----------



## atcheque

> Le samedi 6 juin



Il n'y a que le premier qui est spécial.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour !
Context: Official invitation to an event. What is the proper way to indicate a date in French?

Quand : Jeudi 14 mars 2013 ?  Jeudi, le 14 mars 2013 ?
Où : Salle 103

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Jeudi 14 mars 2013
Jeudi, le 14 mars 2013 assez littéraire


----------



## OldGrantonian

From google, here are the rules:

Rule 1: Use "le" with days of the week.

Rule 2: Don't use "le" with days of the week.

-------------------------------------

Example for Rule 1 (Use "le")

Kwiziq: 
Using le with days of the week + weekend : French language lesson

WHEN GIVING A WHOLE DATE (DAY/NUMBER/MONTH/[YEAR]), SUCH AS :

Michaël a gagné au loto le jeudi douze juin.
Le mardi 5 mars, j'ai rencontré Lola.

------------------------------------

Example for Rule 1 (Use "le")

ThoughtCo:

Learn All About Dates in French

C'est + le (definite article) + cardinal number + month

   C'est le 30 octobre.

-----------------------------------

Example for Rule 2 (Don't use "le")

The following text is much more emphatic. They state what they believe is a correct example, then tell you what is NOT correct.

How to Say the Date in French - Le or no Le ? • French Today

"When You Use the Day of the Week, In French, don’t use “le” + day of the week"

J’ai un rendez-vous chez mon dentiste mardi 3 octobre. (not le mardi 3 octobre)

Samedi, j’ai dîné avec Henri. (not le samedi)

Aujourd’hui, nous sommes jeudi 15 mai  2016. (not le jeudi)

Mon anniversaire est mercredi. (not le mercredi)

-------------------------------------

I would be grateful for any clarification. 

Thanks.


----------



## Kavin1985

Quand on indique une *date*, si on utilise le jour de la semaine, on ne met pas d'article. Si on n'utilise pas le jour de la semaine, alors on met un article.
Exemples :
- j'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste mardi 13 aout 2019
- j'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste le 13 aout 2019
- mardi, j'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste

Quand on indique une *fréquence*, on met un article devant le jour de la semaine.
Exemples :
- je vais à la messe le dimanche (= chaque dimanche, tous les dimanches)


----------



## jekoh

OldGrantonian said:


> then tell you what is NOT correct.


Not at all.

To the contrary, they say :


> Students don’t seem to get it right, so I simplified things for you. I am not saying these are the only possibilities, but if you follow these guidelines, you won’t make mistakes when saying the date in French.


----------



## Maître Capello

Kavin1985 said:


> Quand on indique une *date*, si on utilise le jour de la semaine, on ne met pas d'article.


En fait dans ce cas on a le choix :

_J'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste mardi 13 août 2019._ 
_J'ai rendez-vous chez le dentiste *le* mardi 13 août 2019._ 

Voir aussi ce résumé des différents cas sur le forum Français Seulement.


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis d'accord avec MC mais perso, je mets cet article dans le cadre d'une phrase.   J'ai plutôt tendance à supprimer le jour.
Je dirais  _le mardi 13 août _ ou _le 13 août._
Mais l'important est de ne pas faire l'erreur d'écrire (dans cet ordre)  _mardi le 13 août._

Extrait de cette page de Termium (il y a plus) :


> *Jour de la semaine*
> En rédaction administrative, le jour de la semaine accompagne rarement la date. Toutefois, si l’on souhaite tout de même l’indiquer, on écrit le jour de la semaine avant la date, précédé ou non de l’article le. Le jour de la semaine prend la majuscule quand on n’emploie pas l’article :
> - Le mercredi 7 janvier 2016
> - Mercredi 7 janvier 2016
> - La réunion du syndicat aura lieu le mercredi 7 janvier 2016 à 10 h 30.


 J'imagine mal la suppression de « le » dans le dernier exemple (phrase complète) et les exemples de la BDL qui suivent, alors que je supprimerais sans problème les précisions de jours (_mercredi, jeudi, vendredi_). 


> La prochaine réunion se tiendra *le jeudi 13 août 2022*, à 14 h 30.
> (Une construction du type jeudi, le 13 août ne serait correcte que dans le cas où, parlant de jeudi dernier, on voudrait en rappeler la date
> -  C’est *le vendredi 12 juin* dernier que…


 Source

Je n'ai pas changé d'idée depuis 2007, donc.   Je pense toujours ce que j'ai écrit au post 7.


Nicomon said:


> If the date is in the body of the letter, or part of a complete sentence, what is optional is the name of the day, not the article.


 J'ajouterais l'article « le » devant le jour à chacune des phrases que tilt a citées au post 10.


----------



## MrCoffee

Maître Capello said:


> The article (_le_) would be weird in your context. I mean, it is certainly fine in a sentence (e.g., _Nous sommes *le* mercredi 24 février 2021_, or _*Le* mercredi 24 février, nous avons mangé des crêpes_). But if writing the date by itself, I would leave it out.



Thanks for your feedback!

I thought of one other possibility relating to this and wondered what you thought.

What about this one:

mercredi le 24 février 2021

I've seen it written this way, too, where the article is placed after the day.


----------



## Maître Capello

That would be a really odd thing to say or write as already suggested earlier in this thread. Besides, it is possible only if you add a comma before the article.


----------

